# Snatch Block For Rope Puller ??....



## Crow Horse (Feb 24, 2010)

What would be an acceptable snatch block to use with a rope puller that won't break the bank ??.......


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 24, 2010)

I've used a 3" steel CMI pulley and a big steel carabiner with my MAASDAM. Got them on Ebay. There's cheaper stuff out there, but I wouldn't want to use anything plastic. You could sub a shackle for the carabiner.


----------



## Crow Horse (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks AT! I'm trying to accumulate rigging gear and be thrifty at the same time. I know this arena is not where one should economize. I just want to do it smart....


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 24, 2010)

I probably should have qualified that earlier reply with some explanation of my choice of lightweight gear. I work on trails and have to carry my equipment a long way. The CMI pulley is much lighter than the average snatch block made for wire rope. Wire rope blocks need sheaves fitted for the wire and the cheap ones are usually too narrow for fiber rope. Rope pullers generally use 1/2" line, so make sure whatever you buy will fit the size of your rope.

There are a lot of Chinese "yarding blocks" on Ebay. They have a removable locking pin that can fall out when your line is slacked. If you get one of those, consider replacing the pin with an 8-grade bolt and a lock nut.


----------



## Crow Horse (Feb 25, 2010)

The 3" CMI block/pulley looks like the way to go. Maybe I'm over cautious, but the Chinese units scare me. 
I too have to haul my gear quite a distance and weight is always a concern. I'm not getting any younger. I was concerned about the use of a steel biner. Would one be adequate? I only do relatively light duty work so if a biner will be safe to use, it'll also save weight.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 25, 2010)

The 'biner is fast and is easy to use with gloves on, but I'm careful how I tension it. It has a locking spring to keep it from opening by accident. I think it's a Wales or somesuch. Chances are you'll bend you rope puller's ratchet handle before the pulley or 'biner will fail. I use mine to re-direct the line when I'm dropping leaners in the back country. When weight is no object, I'll use a Griphoist and a serious set of blocks and shackles.


----------



## Crow Horse (Mar 3, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and got one from E-Bay, $30 to my door. I'm sure it's an import but it's rated at 20,000 pounds (I wouldn't trust that number). It does look pretty well made, up to 1/2 rope, a 4" pulley and a grease fitting. I did take it apart and shim the pulley to have it ride in the center of the block. It should work well for me but I'll still keep an eye out for a CMI block......


----------

